# Jobs for Sr. Management in Singapore



## Sohaib-1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
I am currently a "Sr. Manager - Business Excellence" in one of the top Indian Company. I am a Certified Lean Six Sigma Black Belt & a Certified PMP with 14 Yrs. of Multi Industry Experience in Business Process Improvements, Quality Improvements, Customer Service, CSAT, After sales Services, Distribution, Supply chain & logistics, Technical Support & Manufacturing. I am somewhere at a Quality Head position Here in India. 

Plz. suggest following.
(1) what are the various concrete ways of searching jobs in Singapore. whether it would be through Job Portals like Jobs Central/Jobstreet/Monster or through other manpower consultant firms.
(2) I am also planning to come to singapore for a family holiday in March. Plz. suggest few HR Firms to meet face to face to take the process forward. 
(3) What can be a Tentative Salary for my kind of Profiles in Singapore. In India I am drawing around 1,60,000 INR/Month (3500 S$/Month).

Regards
Sohaib


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Search this and other forums on posts about job search in Singapore!
Just a hint: Personal connections are key, especially at your level.
A visit to Singapore is an excellent idea to build up connections, provided you stay a month or longer.
To have a similar lifestyle as in India, you would need (but will not get) five times the amount converted by exchange rate - Singapore is one of the world's most expensive cities.


----------



## Sohaib-1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thx. Beppi for such a promt & crisp response. 
Regards


----------

